# طوباك يا مارمينا"بمناسبة اعياد العجايبي"



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد​
بمناسبة اعياد العظيم في القديسين مارمينا العجايبي شفيعي وشفيع كتير من المسيحين

دة شريط طوباك يا مارمينا

للشماس بولس ملاك
&المرنمة فايزه ناثان
شريط جاااااامد

ترانيم الشريط

ياللى مسافر دير مارمينا

مارمينا من وانت صغير 

قسيت قوى على بعض قلوبنا

ناس جايه طالبه صلاتك 

فى السما احنا لينا شفيع

كلنا جايين نمدح مارمينا 

ويا يارب المجد قاعد

مارمينا يشفيعى

مارمينا يشفع فىّ

يا مارمينا مجروحين​

من هنااااااااااا​


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا the servant
وفى يوم عيده بالظبط
بركة وشفاعة مارمينا تكون معانا كلنا​*


----------



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مديح مارمينا العجايبي

افتح فاي بالافراح وارتل بالتسبيح
 السلام لمارمينا شهيد يسوع المسيح 

بإرادة الله ابدي اخبركم عن هذا المبرور
 اصله كان جندي بطل قوي وغيور

اصله من بيت امراء هذا الجسد النفيس
 وامه تدعي افومية وابوه اودوكسيس

امه اوفومية كانت امراة عاقر
 طلبت من النقية العذراء ام القادر 

اجابت لها طلبها وقالت لها امين
 فرزقت بولد هو مارمينا الامين 

كبر هذا الطاهر وتقدم في الجندية
 وكان عالم ماهر في العلوم المسيحية 

كان محباً للاله موصوفاً بالشجاعة
 مداوم الصوم والصلاة ملتحفاً بالوداعة

دعي هذا المختار لعبادة الاوثان
 فاعترف باجهار انا عبد الديان 

تركت الارضيات وكل ما فيها
 وطلبت السمائيات محبة في باريها 

طوباك يا مختار يا ابن اودكسيس
 يا من قهرت الاشرار اولاد ابليس اللعين

السلام لك يا بطل يا رئيس كل الشجعان
 السلام لك يا بطل يا مزيل كل الاحزان 

السلام لك ليل ونهار ايها البطل الشجاع
 ذكرك ملا الاقطار والبلاد وكل البقاع  

السلام لمارمينا صانع كل عجائب
 السلام لمارمينا مانع كل مصائب 

مشهور بالعجائبي دون سائر الشجعان
 اسالك تشفع لي يوم نصب الميزان 

عجائبك كثيرة جداً ايها البطل المحروس
 لايحصي عدداً يا شهيد الرب القدوس

صنعت عجائب عظام مع كل من قصدك
 وايضاً راعي الاغنام اعترف بعجائبك 

السلام للعجائبي مارمينا الامين السلام للبطل القوي افع في المؤمنيين  
نلت ثلاثة اكاليل من الرب القدوس
 بفرح وتهليل ايها البطل المحروس

واحد للشهادة وواحد للبتولية
 اما الثالث لأجل انفرادك في البرية 

طوباك ثم طوباك ايها الحبر المأنوس
 الملائكة ترتل لك اكسيوس اكسيوس 

تفسير اسمك في افواه كل المؤمنيين
 الكل يقولون يااله مارمينا اعنا اجمعين​

حمل المديح من هناااااااا​


----------



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *شكرا the servant
> وفى يوم عيده بالظبط
> بركة وشفاعة مارمينا تكون معانا كلنا​*



مشكورة اختنا االغالية يدوم صليبك وخدمتك​


----------



## nonaa (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام لمارمينا العجايبى
كل سنه وانتم طيبين يا جماعه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.arabchurch.com/



الف شكر على الشريط الجميل دا وانا اول مرة اعرفة 

وجاري تحميلة ربنا يباركك

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين



​http://www.arabchurch.com/


----------



## سيزار (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا the servant
وفى يوم عيده بالظبط
بركة وشفاعة مارمينا تكون معانا كلنا​


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الشريط الجميل *
*جاري التحميل*
*وبجد بحيك علي الموضوع المتكامل *
*شفاعته تكون مع الجميع*
*امين*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا the servant
فى يوم عيده    بركة وشفاعة
 مارمينا تكون معانا كلنا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمجهودك الجميل

جارى التحميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك ويباركك كل اعمالك

بركة صلواته معنا أجمعين​


----------



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور مروركم يا احبة شفاعة العجايبي تكون مع الجميع

فالنفرح بتذكار قديسي الرب لانها تملئ القلب فرح وبهجة​


----------



## vetaa (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا خااااالص ليك*
*وربنا يعوضك وبركه مارمينا العجايبى الجميل*
*تكون معانا كلناااااا*

*شكرا ليييك حقيقى*


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

صور دير مارمينا العجيبي في مدينة مريوط بالاسكندرية​ 








 














 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## الانبا ونس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*بركة صلواتة تحميك 

شكرا ليك ولمجهودك تعيش وتتعب والرب يعوضك خير 

يسوع يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2008)

راااااااائع يا ملك مجهود رائع ومشكور مروركم يا احبة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جارى تحميله
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*شفاعته وبركة صلاته تكون معانا كلنا أميييييين
ميررررسى يا فراى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

وكل سنه وكل منتدانا والامه المسيحيه طيبه وبخير 

ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع المتكامل 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك بجد علىا لمجهود الجميل ده وشفاعتك يا عجايبى تكون معانا كلنا اميييييييين​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعبك خير


----------



## red_pansy (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانت طيب ياthe servant
*​*
**ربنا يباركك ويخليييييييييك بشفاعة مارمينا*​


----------



## the servant (24 نوفمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير ونعمة وشفاعة العجايبي تكون معانا امين


----------



## jolly (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا فرراااي وشفاعة مارمينا معاك ومع الجميع


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وكلنا طيبين 
بمناسبة عيد الشهيد مارمينا 
​


----------



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_kol sana we el kol be7'er we ne3ma
barket el 3agaiby tkon ma3a el kol​_


----------

